# Commercial Insurance in CT



## CT_driver68 (Sep 23, 2014)

Can anyone recommend an insurance company for livery service in CT. Starting a new company in CT and will be doing UberBlack and UberSUV. Please let me know who you use.
Thank you


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Driver 68 get at me on zello


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

CT_driver68 said:


> Can anyone recommend an insurance company for livery service in CT. Starting a new company in CT and will be doing UberBlack and UberSUV. Please let me know who you use.
> Thank you


POST # 1 /CT_driver68: Bostonian Bison
requests a Response
to Benefit CT. UPNF Drivers as to who
You found for Insurance, what it co$t$,
and How Large the Zello Network is
in The Nutmeg State ?

Inquiring Bisons need to know!


----------



## CT_driver68 (Sep 23, 2014)

I use B. R. Egan Insurance, LLC and paying about 4k a year. commercial policy 1.5 million in coverage. That's what is required in CT


----------

